
Ask HN: What technologies and programming paradigms are underused? - entelechy
Some technologies and programming patters have been life altering to me. My list is probably quite mundane, so I&#x27;m wondering what technologies and programming patterns affected you most but are also lesser known or underused in your opinion?<p>Here is my list:<p>Technologies:<p>- BabelJS<p>- Kafka<p>- Graphql<p>- Rx<p>Patterns:<p>- Event Sourcing<p>- Effect Monad<p>- RAII + Object Pool
======
muzani
I'm a big fan of Parse Server, but it seems to have some stigma ever since
Facebook open sourced it. It runs better than many other frameworks; you can
set up a full stack thing with mobile accessing a cloud database and storing
photos in about an hour.

------
throwaway7645
Array Programming languages like APL & J are super cool to me and I wish they
had more of a following.

J has "tacit programming" where you basically can write hyper general and
terse programs with it still being readable. I just wish performance was more
in line with Java.

------
Chyzwar

      Smalltalk -> proper OOP
      Lisp -> pragmatic functional programming
      Prolog -> logic programming
    

In some aspects, these are better than mainstream languages but for various
reasons failed to get popularity.

------
leksak
Using Kafka at work tight now. Really enjoying it.

------
miguelrochefort
\- Semantic web

\- Prolog

\- Idris/Agda/Coq

